# Recommendation Wanted For door to door UK to NZ shipping please.



## Luna21 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend a logistics company offering door to door transportation UK to South Island. Any suggestions appreciated, thank you. 😁


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We used PSS International but it was near 10 years ago now. Get a few quotes and go with the one you feel most comfortable with. Lowest price will not be the best choice as they'll be cutting corners somewhere to lower the quote in order to secure your business.


----------



## Luna21 (Oct 4, 2021)

Thats really good to know especially as I have been talking to PSS today! Thanks for the heads up! 👍


----------



## Catherine UK-NZ (8 mo ago)

Luna21 said:


> Thats really good to know especially as I have been talking to PSS today! Thanks for the heads up! 👍


Hi,

I wonder if you have already moved and which company you have decided on. We are also moving in the next 2x months and I also keep searching for a good removal company.

Much appreciated if you can recommend hopefully after your successful move


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We used PSS from UK to NZ and have recently used Conroy from NZ to AU.
Didn't have any issues with either. Best way is to get a few quotes and just go with the one you feel more comfortable with and the cheapest is definitely not always the best. In our experience the cheaper removals quotes will just cut corners to give you the better deal. 
You'll also have to factor insurance in to it and if you want it or are willing to take the risk. We've always gone for the insurance bit it isn't cheap. Probably another grand on top of the removals quote.
We were told this fact due to covid19.....all shipping containers used are now 40ft high cube and they don't go unless they're full, or you pay for the cost of a full container which is 70 cubic meters worth. If you can fill it yourself then great, otherwise it'll be partitioned off and you just pay for your share which is worked out on cubic meterage. So this also means if you haven't got your own container there may be delays as the goods inside may not all be going to the same destination.
We recently moved Tauranga to Brisbane and the goods were on the water for 3 days BUT in total it took 6 weeks from being packed to the container clearing customs and MPI in Brisbane - total cost around NZ$13000. Residential move goods are the least priority. Shipping costs have increased dramatically over the past couple years.


----------

